

The Unnecessary Demise of Local and Regional Print Newspapers - asnyder
http://danshafer.com/onemind/node/1017

======
brandnewlow
Writer asks why local newspapers abandoned neighborhood news and intensely
local coverage. Says going back to that will save them, along with going
deeper in their reporting, running fewer wire stories and being more
consistent and aggressive online.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Probably only as long as people cannot get that online from citizenry who are
more involved than newspapers can afford to pay reporters to be.

